# Nasty Crash



## Scra99tch (May 11, 2021)

Happened right down the street from me and was stuck in traffic for awhile.  Looks like only minor injuries.  

Heres link to short blurb.

Sorry if the user is on here but could happen to anyone.

My Dad lost the axle on his boat trailer on a 2 hr drive just 3 miles from arriving at home luckily it was at slow speed.

https://www.nashuatelegraph.com/new...at-closed-route-101-in-milford-for-two-hours/


----------



## mmcmdl (May 11, 2021)

Was the car on the guardrail towing that trailer ? If so , he was asking for trouble from the get go .


----------



## Scra99tch (May 11, 2021)

I dont think it was only because I don't really see any hitch system, and it looks like damage from impact of a large heavy object sliding on the tarmac and not another car.


----------



## SLK001 (May 11, 2021)

Was the surface grinder hurt in any way?


----------



## John O (May 11, 2021)

Article
MILFORD, NH — Milford police were kept busy on Monday with a three-vehicle crash on Route 101.
Around 1:15 p.m., police and fire and rescue teams were sent to the highway, near its intersection with Route 13, for a report of a crash between an SUV, sedan, and pickup truck hauling a trailer.
According to police, a 2020 Nissan Rouge, being driving by a Hudson woman, "crossed the center line" and collided with the trailer that a Ford F-350 was pulling. The truck was being driven by a Goffstown resident. After that collision, the Rogue struck a 2015 Nissan Sentra, being driven by a Temple resident.
The drivers of the SUV and the sedan were taken to Nashua hospitals to be treated. They reported minor injuries, according to Capt. Craig Frye of the Milford Police Department. The truck driver and a passenger declined hospital treatment.
"Route 101 was closed for approximately two hours while the Milford Police investigated the crash," Frye said. "The Milford Police would like to thank the Amherst police and the state of NH-DOT for their assistance with this crash."


----------



## matthewsx (May 11, 2021)

Glad all made it out okay.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 11, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> Was the surface grinder hurt in any way?




I want going to say/ ask that...........  But wanted to.


----------



## vtcnc (May 12, 2021)

John O said:


> Article
> MILFORD, NH — Milford police were kept busy on Monday with a three-vehicle crash on Route 101.
> Around 1:15 p.m., police and fire and rescue teams were sent to the highway, near its intersection with Route 13, for a report of a crash between an SUV, sedan, and pickup truck hauling a trailer.
> According to police, a 2020 Nissan Rouge, being driving by a Hudson woman, "crossed the center line" and collided with the trailer that a Ford F-350 was pulling. The truck was being driven by a Goffstown resident. After that collision, the Rogue struck a 2015 Nissan Sentra, being driven by a Temple resident.
> ...


Gotta love the protection offered by those big trucks.


----------



## Scra99tch (May 12, 2021)

Ahh good thought for some reason the trailer was the cause.  

The state police have been cracking down on trailers from small to big.


----------



## RandyWilson (May 12, 2021)

It looks like the Rogue collided headlight to front trailer tire.  To me, who crossed the line is undetermined, no matter what the article says. The Rogue ended up with the left front corner removed. But the passenger compartment is intact; the door still opens.  I don't follow the logic that pickups are safer when it's only involvement was delivering the trailer to the scene of the accident.


----------



## markba633csi (May 12, 2021)

Kinda hard to tell what part the trailer/surface grinder played in it-  Probably the F350 slammed on his brakes and the grinder toppled over but it looks like there's some axle damage too
-M


----------



## Superburban (May 12, 2021)

As shaky  as it is, I am not convinced the trailer was the cause of the accident. I believe all the tools were laid down at the start of the trip. the straps do not look like they have loosened like one would expect if a tool toppled over.


----------



## Superburban (May 12, 2021)

RandyWilson said:


> It looks like the Rogue collided headlight to front trailer tire.  To me, who crossed the line is undetermined, no matter what the article says. The Rogue ended up with the left front corner removed. But the passenger compartment is intact; the door still opens.  I don't follow the logic that pickups are safer when it's only involvement was delivering the trailer to the scene of the accident.


I have seen a bunch of accidents involving small suv/ crossovers, that I do not think would have happened with a heavier tow vehicle, like a pickup, or even a proper weight distributing hitch.  But you are right, even a pickup may not be the best choice for a tow vehicle. Weight distribution, and working trailer brakes play a big part.I have seen many accidents form loosing control over small dips, on a turn, that causes bouncing, and resulting weight shifting between the two vehicles, and the turn, causing loss of control. My preference is to have the towing vehicle heavier then whats being towed.


----------



## Larry$ (May 13, 2021)

Superburban said:


> My preference is to have the towing vehicle heavier then whats being towed.


Guess you'd never want to drive a semi.


----------



## markba633csi (May 21, 2021)

It does look as though the grinder was already laid over and the table removed, prior to making the trip.  One of the other cars must have clobbered the trailer wheels and broke the axle(s) during the accident
-M


----------



## Dabbler (May 21, 2021)

-- it looks like the spindle and motor broke off the grinder.  

Since the towing vehicle was a Ford F350, it was much heavier than the trailer and load.


----------



## Superburban (May 21, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> Guess you'd never want to drive a semi.


Its called a semi trailer, because a good portion of its weight is on the tow vehicle. I have driven all size trucks, to include hauling military tanks, all around the world, for most of my life. I do not like towing full trailers, to include doubles and triples.


----------



## Janderso (May 21, 2021)

Sad, just sad. Glad everyone is ok.


----------

